# No jo, už jo



## parolearruffate

Ahoj a děkuju za vaše odpovědi.
V knize, kterou pravě přeložím je rozhovor, kterému nerozumím. Je mezi dvěma bratrů, které zůstali sami, nevědějí kde je tatínek, i jejích mama zmizela.

Táta pracuje na obrovským vynálezu. Byl sem v laboratořích, viděl sem to. Až to dodělá, tak dem. Odlítame
S mámou? optal se  Malej
Na stříbřitým boku vesmírný  lodi kapitána Nemury se skví nápis: No kids, no pets, žadný haranti a ženský na palubě.
He, vyjek Malej.
No jo, řekl Ondra. Už  jo.

Nerozumím  :  1. He...  is it what, or  oh no, or...? 
2. No jo, už jo: Určitě máma přijde, anebo Sorry but that's the rule or something like that?

Diky moc...
Laura


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Ahoj a děkuju za vaše odpovědi.
> V knize, kterou pravě přeložím je rozhovor, kterému nerozumím. Je mezi dvěma bratrů, které zůstali sami, nevědějí kde je tatínek, i jejích mama zmizela.
> 
> V knize, kterou právě překládám, je rozhovor, kterému nerozumím. Je mezi dvěma bratry, kteří zůstali sami, nevědí, kde je tatínek, i jejich máma zmizela.
> 
> Táta pracuje na obrovským vynálezu. Byl sem v laboratořích, viděl sem to. Až to dodělá, tak dem. Odlítame
> S mámou? optal se  Malej
> Na stříbřitým boku vesmírný  lodi kapitána Nemury se skví nápis: No kids, no pets, žadný haranti a ženský na palubě.
> He, vyjek Malej.
> No jo, řekl Ondra. Už  jo.
> 
> Nerozumím  :  1. He...  is it what, or  oh no, or...?
> 2. No jo, už jo: Určitě máma přijde, anebo Sorry but that's the rule or something like that?
> 
> Díky moc...
> Laura


He - výraz překvapení, úleku.
No jo - well, yes. The speaker sounds a bit annoyed.
Už jo - bohužel mi to nedává smysl. Může to být něco, co předtím nešlo a teď už ano?

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Ahoj Jano,
Myslím že to je na odpověd na otázku  S mamou? 
Já jsem to zatím přěložila: Ma sì, ale nejsem si úplně jistá.
čau, Laura


----------



## Tinu

"Už jo" - myslím, že "už" tady nemá časový význam, spíše je tu jen jako částice, zdůrazňující, že jde o fakt.
Mohla by být vlastně zkratka věty: "Už to tak bude." = "Je to tak, nedá se to změnit."
Dává to zde smysl?


----------



## Jana337

Ma sì, sarà - něco na ten způsob. Tinu to myslím vystihl. 

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju, budu to nějak řešit...


----------

